# Crud! Cross season is 3 weeks away!



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Help! I had a pretty good training plan going from January through June, culminating in my first metric century in mid-June. Then business travel killed my training! I'm finally done travelling, but cross season is only three weeks away. Could someone help me salvage my form and lose these 10 pounds I gained from eating at restaurants for the last 2 months? My big goal is the 62 mile Iron Cross race on October 14th. I have 1-2 hours available per weekday and 4 hours per day on weekends. Help, please!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Shoulda ate the salads.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

There is no simple answer here. Sounds like you haven't done your homework. You probably don't have the base fitness to really start ramping up your speed effectively so just get on your bike and start riding. You still got time to lose the weight, that is less than 1.5 lbs a week so I would start there. Others will follow my post (as they always do) with some magical interval that is gonna save your cross season but without assessing your current fitness I don't have much to offer ya.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Just ride and have fun. Make sure you have some endurance for that long event and enough strength to not get injured.

Too late to do any real training, avoid rapid weight loss.


----------

